# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Man gives birth/baby thrown away! reoccuring

## dug54

I have had this dream several times in the past two years. I am a male and in my dream I am a male who is pregnant. I carry the baby to full term and am finally in the hospital giving birth in a green tiled room. I don't recognize any of the doctors and they aren't talking to me. I can feel the pain of giving birth (although I have no idea what the child is being birthed from) The doctor holds the bloody baby up with a pair of giant tweezers and then throws it into the trash can next to my bed. The only thing he says to me is that I now have to go and tell everyone I know that my baby was was thrown in the garbage. The rest of the dream I am hysterically crying and walking to all these places where I know people and explaining to them what had happened... over and over again. I was curious to know if anyone has any interpretations of this dream?

----------


## S4ndm4n

> I have had this dream several times in the past two years. I am a male and in my dream I am a male who is pregnant. I carry the baby to full term and am finally in the hospital giving birth in a green tiled room. I don't recognize any of the doctors and they aren't talking to me. I can feel the pain of giving birth (although I have no idea what the child is being birthed from) The doctor holds the bloody baby up with a pair of giant tweezers and then throws it into the trash can next to my bed. The only thing he says to me is that I now have to go and tell everyone I know that my baby was was thrown in the garbage. The rest of the dream I am hysterically crying and walking to all these places where I know people and explaining to them what had happened... over and over again. I was curious to know if anyone has any interpretations of this dream?



To see a dead baby in your dream, symbolizes the ending of something that is part of you. (dreammoods.com)

----------


## dug54

Thanks for the input, but I guess I should have been more specific... My baby was not dead . The doctor just trew it away... Does it meant the same thing since the baby would have eventually died?

----------


## Mes Tarrant

I don't know how to interpret this, but I just wanted to say that every time I see the title of this thread, I think it's some news article and I get really excited/confused.  ::lol::

----------


## Shark Rider

> I don't know how to interpret this, but I just wanted to say that every time I see the title of this thread, I think it's some news article and I get really excited/confused.



I though exactly the same thing. I though there would be an youtube video of a man giving birth or something.  ::lol::  
Sorry, back to topic...

----------


## S4ndm4n

> Thanks for the input, but I guess I should have been more specific... My baby was not dead . The doctor just trew it away... Does it meant the same thing since the baby would have eventually died?



I'm not really sure but that was like the closest thing I could find...

----------

